

Traps, Gotchas, and Common Mistakes for New Golang Devs - Spiritus
http://devs.cloudimmunity.com/gotchas-and-common-mistakes-in-go-golang/index.html#compare_struct_arr_slice_map

======
Spiritus
Seems like I messed up the URL and included an anchor link. Should be:

[http://devs.cloudimmunity.com/gotchas-and-common-mistakes-
in...](http://devs.cloudimmunity.com/gotchas-and-common-mistakes-in-go-
golang/)

